
Amazon is reportedly planting fake packages to catch thieves - koolba
https://www.foxbusiness.com/features/amazon-is-reportedly-planting-fake-packages-to-catch-thieves
======
thisgoodlife
Damn, working there must be depressing

~~~
BenjiWiebe
I wouldn't mind this tactic. In fact, I think it's a good idea; it only hurts
those that are dishonest.

------
tareqak
A previous submission from a different source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18035485](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18035485)
.

------
kerng
Amazon seems like a pretty bad place these days....

